# For those using spinning wing decoys only



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*For those using spinning wing decoys, do you reassemble for each hunt?*​
Yes4156.16%No2128.77%Fairly Often56.85%Sometimes68.22%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm just curious for those who use spinning wing decoys...

Do you take apart your decoy and reassemble it before every hunt?


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

O and i only use the Air Lucky duck i dont use the mojo.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

we take them apart only when we need to charge them!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I take it apart every time because it fits better in the car and you can lay the wings flat instead of having them stick out. Takes 2 seconds and then you don't have to worry about bending the wings or something.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the them nice lucky duck bags, but they require disassembly every time and it gets pretty annoying if you save them to set up last and are running short on time. That's how we've done it for years though up until this year.

We now have a plug-in on our trailer and an outlet inside so we can just put em' up in the cupboard and charge them in the trailer over night. Disassembly should be just a memory.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone take apart the stands every time? (I should've been more specific...wings are easy in comparison)


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I bolted my MOJO to the stand and keep it together all the time. Just one less thing to do before shootin time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nope throw in the trailer and roll!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

The pole stays together the wings come off. I have the original Sky Scraper so it came with a hard case.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wings come off, I bought two Plano plastic tool boxes from Fleet Farm for $7.95 a piece and that's what I store them in.

The sticks stay put together.

:sniper:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

We fabricated new heavier duty stands, factory ones are junk. Usually we will take the wings off.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

I use Lucky ducks and never take the pole apart. After 3 seasons the original pole rusted and then split at the middle joint. I purchased a tube and some bar stock at Porter Brothers and welded a 1 piece unit. Late last fall the motor gave out so I have bought a new duck. I am still using the pole I made instead of the multi piece unit it comes with. We do not take the duck apart as we lay it wings and all on top of the ground blinds in the trailer. We never take the ground blinds apart either. We spend too much time at Earls bar to get up early enough to put all that stuff together. Nice thing about the one piece pole is if the ground is hard or froze it can be pounded into the ground with a rock. I do carry spare wing nuts and screws as they have a tendency to loosen up and fall off.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

For the pole part, we took heavy duty conduet and welded a wedge at the bottom. The pole itself is about 5 feet tall and spray painted tan and green. The ducks have never flared from it. The only problem is the pole is smaller than the peg on the decoy, so I would just stuff grass in it so it wouldn't wobble. Hope this helps out. Also, it has never fallen over in the slough or field.









H2OfowlND


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Stands have probably been together for about a decade now and will continue to stay that way. Wow, the time has gone by or I'm just getting old quick.  
(I could never imagine taking them apart and putting em' back together every time, but I know a certain someone that does and that stake rarely ever gets put up.)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I usually take my wings off but if I am being lazy I will keep them on and the poles always stay together.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I take the wings off and take the pole apart-no big deal, it only takes 10 extra seconds to snap the poles together


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks guys. I find myself always having to retighten, replace rusted screws, nuts, etc.

This year I super glued all the screws/nuts associated with the stand so I don't have to mess with them all the time. As I was doing it again yesterday it got me thinking about others.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The only time I take the stand apart is at the end of the season.

But the past few years I have noticed the ducks are flaring from the decoy if it is too high in the air. Now I use the short or 1/2 of the stand and only have the spinner about 8 in. off the ground.

This is just an observation.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We made a 3' long solid steel shaft with two "forks" on the bottom. Then you only need the "T" part of the stand to slip over it. Also easier getting it into frozen/solid ground


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I got 3 peices of 1/2 in condiut and cut them into several lengths. 1 I let at 10 ft, cut the rest to different sizes down to 3 ft. The long ones work well in the water and the others you can use as neccesary. They fit on the bottom of the mojo decoy real nice. The short pole with the lucky duck goes over the 1/2 pipe. Just take the decoy off the pole and throw the poles in the trailer.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

To take this a bit further and some have already brought this up, but does anyone have an idea for an easy base for a lucky duck instead of pounding it into the ground. I mainly field hunt and sometimes it is a beast to get into the ground. I've always thought a heavy base to sit flat on the gound would work effectively, but i'm not too skilled a welder...i guess that's what you say if you've never welded before?


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wings off duck off stand... I only do it for space but i think it takes the paint off of my wings letting them just bounce around in a bag..


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

i always take it all apart it doesn't take to much time but saves a lot of space


----------

